

PG's Hero Listed as NFL's All-Time 8th Most Feared Tackler (2009) - loganfrederick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3RQ_xhLK-4

======
benologist
Also worth watching: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116277/>

It's a documentary about liking someone a little bit too much.

------
loganfrederick
For those who haven't read the essay: <http://www.paulgraham.com/heroes.html>

